# Auslands-Nummer



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

Hallo,

junge junge das surfen macht wirklich kein spass mehr überall nur noch Dialer, und die werden ja immer hinterlistiger. Ich bin leider einer der Leidtragenden die kein DSL bekommen können es fehlen wie auch bei einigen anderen nur ein paar hundert Meter. Tja und Isdn ist gegenüber Dialern doch sehr unsicher. Nichts desto trotz bin ich aufs I-Net angewiesen und musste auch schon des öfteren bekanntschaft mit einigen Dialern machen. Bisher konnte sich zum Glück nur einer verbinden und ich musste mal 1,86 Euro bezahlen. Seit dem habe ich bei der Telekom 0190 & 0900 sperren lassen. Aber heute ist mir was passiert ich habe gedacht ich spinne surfe mal wieder so rum aufeinmal meldet sich die Rufnummerüberwachung die Meldung: eine Auslands-Nummer (also 00...) wurde abgewiesen. Ich habe die Meldung einmal weggeklickt kam immer wieder danach erstmal Verbindung gekappt. Auf dem Desktop und in der aktivleiste rechts war ein symbol und zwar von xxxmovie_de.exe. Habe dann erstmal Ad-aware & Spybot durchlaufen lassen haben aber nichts gefunden (wahrscheinlich zu neu der dialer oder nicht so verbreitet). Habe danach einen rechtsklick auf das Symbol gemacht und bin auf uninstall gegangen. War mir aber an sich schon klar das sich dass teil nicht selber komplett deinstalliert. Nach einer suche auf der Festplatte habe ich dann noch die exe Datei und einen aktiven prozess gefunden. Alles beendet/gelöscht und neu gestartet jetzt läuft wieder alles normal. Kann es vielleicht trotzdem sein das sich der Dialer verbunden hat oder ist die Rufnummerüberwachung sicher ? Habe die neuste version der Fritz Card & Software im System. Und die einzigste Nummer die freigegeben ist ist die meines Providers.

Was mich interessiert von wo kommt dieser drecks Dialer und wie installiert der sich kennt vielleicht jemand den xxxmovie_de Dialer ? Muss dazu sagen das ich Active-X komplett Deaktivert habe Hotfixes von Windows und Firewall ist auch drauf/aktiv. Von daher wundert es mich wie der auf meinen PC kommt.
Der Dialer hat versucht sich mit folgenden drei nummern zu verbinden 002463677396
00245290987
00245290864
gibt es für die Nummern auch eine Reg Datenbank wo man sehen kann auf wenn die Registriert sind ?
Ach ja noch eine Frage was genau hat das mit den 09009 Rufnummern auf sich wenn man die 0900 bei der Telekom sperrt hat man doch keine Probleme damit oder doch ?

Ist wirklich zum ko.... wie sich das I-Net in den letzten jahren verändert hat. Wie diese Dialer manchmal vorgehen ist schon extrem dreist. Vor allem kam ja keine Warnung nichts viele Dialer verbinden sich ja einfach Automatisch im Hintergrund.

MfG

Holger


----------



## cicojaka (1 März 2004)

Hmm, 00245 ist Guinea-Bissau... War da nicht was???

Kleine linksammlung (intern)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38903#38903

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3784&highlight=guinea



00246 ? barbados? Wem gehört da denn die Telekom?

Meine üblichen Vermutungen (irgendwelche offshore-Banken) stimmen nicht, auch wenn es in Barbados eine Bank gibt, deren Nummer mit 00246-367 angeht


----------



## sascha (1 März 2004)

Die Nummer ist tatsächlich Guinea-Bissau - einer der neuen und immer weiter verbreiteten Auslands-Dialer.



> Ach ja noch eine Frage was genau hat das mit den 09009 Rufnummern auf sich wenn man die 0900 bei der Telekom sperrt hat man doch keine Probleme damit oder doch ?



Wenn Du 0900 gesperrt hast, sollte 09009 ebenfalls mitgesperrt sein. Angesichts der neuen Bedrohung - und wenn Du gewöhnlich keine Auslandsgespräche führst - solltest Du die Auslandsvorwahlen allerdings gleich noch mit sperren lassen.


----------



## cicojaka (1 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Meine üblichen Vermutungen (irgendwelche offshore-Banken) stimmen nicht, auch wenn es in Barbados eine Bank gibt, deren Nummer mit 00246-367 angeht



Könnte das alles eigentlich mit Voice-über-IP zu tun haben? 

http://www.pc-telephone.com/pctt.net/low-rates.htm

aber da müsste ja auch jemand dran verdienen?


00245-29 ist in Guinea die Vorwahl für mobile & special services. Gefolgt wird das von einer "0". Hmm, haben die dort eine Regulierungsbehörde? *lach*


----------



## Qoppa (1 März 2004)

00246 führt zu der hier einschlägig bekannten Insel Diego Garcia, und den Datenverkehr (und vermutlich auch die Verbindungsentgelte) verwaltet die Cable & Wireless.

@cj
Ja, es gibt eine Art "Regulierungsbehörde" für Guinea, nämlich die Portugal Telecom ...   
(siehe den ersten von Dir angegebenen Link).



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das alles eigentlich mit Voice-über-IP zu tun haben?



Dazu mal eine allgemeinere Frage: weiß jemand, wie Nummern für Interneteinwahl bzw. Internet-Mehrwertdienste von Sprachtelefonie überhaupt auseinanderzuhalten sind??? Hab ich´s richtig verstanden, daß die gleiche 0190/0900 mal so, mal so verwendet werden kann? Und daß die Nummern, die die Auslandsdialer anwählen, offiziell als Sprachtelefonieeinwahlen gelten?

Ich habe da besonders die gerichtliche Argumentation vor Augen: bislang wurde ja davon ausgegangen, daß bei Sprachtelefonie eine manuelle Einwahl vorauszusetzen ist, also mit dem EVN auch von einem gültigen Vertragsabschluß auszugehen ist (-> *keine "Beweislastumkehr"*). Wenn aber die Unterscheidung nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden kann, wenn also automatisierte Einwahlen auch zu Sprachtelefonie-Nummern erfolgen können, dann könnte das ziemlich drastische Folgen haben .....


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber die Unterscheidung nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden kann,
> wenn also automatisierte Einwahlen auch zu Sprachtelefonie-Nummern erfolgen können,
> dann könnte das ziemlich drastische Folgen haben .....


Dies war die Befürchtung von Anfang an , als die Dialereinwahlgasse 09009 installiert wurde. 
http://home.t-online.de/home/wspiegel/kurs/morgenstern.htm


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


So ungefähr sieht das auch mit Dialereinwahlen aus...
tf


----------



## sascha (1 März 2004)

Weder BSI noch die französischen Teleconnect France (wo aktuell die gleichen massiven Beschwerden bestehen) ist derzeit bekannt, wo die Einwahlen letztlich enden. Insofern ist das tatsächlich ein Problem. Leider sah sich die Deutsche Telekom trotz *mehrfacher* Anfragen von Dialerschutz.de bislang nicht in der Lage, eine Stellungnahme zu diesen Vorgängen abzugeben. Die verdienen mit und stellen sich taub. Das musste jetzt auch mal gesagt werden. Langsam bin ich nämlich echt sauer auf die...


----------



## Raimund (1 März 2004)

*Tikomm Mitglied der internationalen Wertschopfungskette.*

@sascha,

mitverdienen? Jeder Cent und jeder Euro ist willkommen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45160

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (1 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 00245-29 ist in Guinea die Vorwahl für mobile & special services. Gefolgt wird das von einer "0". Hmm, haben die dort eine Regulierungsbehörde? *lach*



http://www.balancingact-africa.com/news/back/balancing-act_188.html



> ISSUE NO 188
> 
> GUINETEL EMBROILED IN DIALER SCAM FRAUD, SEEKS WAYS OF CLAMPING DOWN ON ABUSERS
> Civil war, political instability and a continuing commercial dispute with the incumbent telco’s former owners Portugal Telecom in Guinea Bissau seem to be the ideal recipe for those wanting to commit dialer scam frauds. Brian King tries to make sense of a complex web of fraud which he has uncovered.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sah sich die Deutsche Telekom trotz *mehrfacher* Anfragen von Dialerschutz.de bislang nicht in der Lage, eine Stellungnahme zu diesen Vorgängen abzugeben.


Der werte, rosa Riese hat schlichtweg *keine Ahnung*! Anstatt dessen werden die Beschwerdeführer jetzt mit einem offiziellen Schreiben direkt an die Polizei gereicht, damit diese dort Anzeige erstatten.
Auf Anfrage von mir, warum man den schwarzen Peter (den unliebsamen Kunden) so weiterschickt, wurde mit einem verschämten Schulterzucken aus Bonn bedient.

Im Übrigen sind derzeit 40 verschiedene Länder bekannt, in denen diese Abrechnung mittels Auslandsdialer vorgenommen wird - und diese Information kam nicht von der T-Com.


----------



## Qoppa (1 März 2004)

Neulich gab es hierzu diese interessante Meldung:



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> So isses - die T-Com ist selbst Geschädigte und interessiert daran, dem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Das Abschalten der Nummern ist durch die T-Com in Form der unterbundenen Zuschaltung zu sehen. Sobald eine Nummer durch häufige Beschwerden auffällig wird, wird der Zugang aus dem deutschen Festnetz der DTAG verhindert.
> 
> Die Nummern selbst werden weltweit bedient - so zu sagen eine globale Plage! Interessant wird erst wieder der Ausschüttungsmodus einer Anbietervergütung (pro Minute 25 Cent) - neueste Erkenntnisse haben nun ergeben, dass es sich hier tatsächlich nicht um eine schadhafte Routine (ähnlich einem Virus) sondern eine zielgerichtete Dialer-Abrechnung handelt. Offensichtlich bedienen sich derzeit etwa 150 Webmaster diesem System, aus dem allein im Januar 2004 ca. 6 Mio. € Umsatz erwirtschaftet worden sind.
> 
> Ich gebe zu - der Mod. Operandi wurde vergangene Woche, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach,  geknackt. Um den Erfolg der weiteren Recherchen nicht zu gefährden können hier jedoch keine weiteren Details öffentlich gemacht werden.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40618#40618


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich gab es hierzu diese interessante Meldung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der hilflose Versuch der T-Com nach außen hin das Gesicht zu wahren. Letztlich haben die ja nun den Ärger mit dem Endkunden, der nicht bezahlen will. Problematisch dabei ist, dass das Inkasso der T-Com voll zuschlägt - man beruhigt die Kunden am Callcenterphone und gibt weise Ratschläge, bucht auch ein bischen aus und zum schlechten Schluss kommen dann Seiler & Co. und verlangen den einstigen Betrag erneut.
Der Zugang zu der Nummer aus dem Festnetz der T-Com wurde zwischenzeitlich gesperrt, die Nummer selbst, aus anderen Ländern, ist freilich weiterhin aktiv. Und überhaupt  - die Nummer?!? :gruebel: ...die wird aus einem offensichtlich riesigen Pool nachgeladen.


----------



## cicojaka (1 März 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was mich an der ganzen Sache, wirklich an der GANZEN Sache ankotzt, ist die Tatsache, dass sich hier ein paar Verrückte (bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen) teilweise mit einem horrenden persönlichen Aufwand die notwendigen Infos zusammensuchen und das inzwischen in den meisten Fällen binnen weniger Tage erledigen können - aber es passiert nichts.

Da könnte ich so was von sauer werden... 

*ruhigblut*
*ruhigblut*


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber es passiert nichts.


...weil das Ganze viel komplizierter ist, als man meinen mag. Gut Ding braucht Weil!


----------



## cicojaka (1 März 2004)

Wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass Du Dir da sicher bist


----------



## Der Genervte (2 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anna, nur für Otto-Normalo sieht es mal wieder nach der deutschen Rechtspraxis aus:
Täterschutz geht vor Opferschutz!


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Anna, nur für Otto-Normalo sieht es mal wieder nach der deutschen Rechtspraxis aus: Täterschutz geht vor Opferschutz!


Was nutzt der beste Opferschutz, wenn man den global tätigen Tätern durch womöglich voreilige Schnellschüsse nichts nachweisen kann? Wie soll man dann den Opferschutz zivilrechtlich begründen?
Frage die Frage lieber mal die DTAG, die den Zugang zu den Auslandsnummern ermöglicht oder die RegTP, die hier derzeit offensichtlich keine Handlungsmöglichkeiten sieht.

Thema +++ ende +++!


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

Danke so ich habe jetzt auch noch die 00 sperren lassen. Und die bei der Telekom haben gesagt das alles was nach 0900 kommt auch gesperrt ist! Einzigster Nachteil ich muss nochmal 7 Euro für die Sperrung bezahlen obwohl ich schonmal die 0190 & 0900 sperrung eingerichtet habe. Aber das ist es mir wert sicher ist sicher. Also wer 0190 bei der Telekom sperren lassen will am besten gleich alles sperren lassen 0190, 0900 & 00.

Nur was ich mich jetzt noch Frage, wie ist der Dialer auf mein System gekommen ? Ein Active-X Dialer kann es ja nicht sein habe ich alles deaktiviert. Wozu ist eigentlich das Active Scripting gut kann man das auch einfach deaktivieren oder hat man dann irgendwelche Nachteile beim surfen ?

MfG

Holger


----------



## Insider (2 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Problematisch dabei ist, dass das Inkasso der T-Com voll zuschlägt - man beruhigt die Kunden ...


  Nachtrag: jeder Nummer, die durch Beschwerden bei der T-Com auffälig wird, wird nun der Netzugang aus dem Festnetz der DTAG gesperrt. Beschwerdeführende Endkunden werden nun doch großzügig, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, zumindest bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes bei der T-Com, ausgebucht.

Stand 02.03.04


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

> Nachtrag: jeder Nummer, die durch Beschwerden bei der T-Com auffälig wird, wird nun der Netzugang aus dem Festnetz der DTAG gesperrt. Beschwerdeführende Endkunden werden nun doch großzügig, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, zumindest bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes bei der T-Com, ausgebucht.



Wäre nur schön, wenn wir diese Nachricht verifizieren könnten. Leider antwortet die T-Com auf diesbezügliche Anfragen überhaupt nicht. Insofern kann das hier stehen und stimmen - oder eben nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Nachtrag: jeder Nummer, die durch Beschwerden bei der T-Com auffälig wird, wird nun der Netzugang aus dem Festnetz der DTAG gesperrt. Beschwerdeführende Endkunden werden nun doch großzügig, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, zumindest bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes bei der T-Com, ausgebucht.
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre nur schön, wenn wir diese Nachricht verifizieren könnten. Leider antwortet die T-Com auf diesbezügliche Anfragen überhaupt nicht. Insofern kann das hier stehen und stimmen - oder eben nicht...



Schönen, guten Abend an alle !

Auf meiner aktuellen Telekom-Rechnung sind ebenfalls div. Auslandsverbindungen aufgeführt - beginnend mit 00246, Diego Garcia. 

*Wie sollen sich Endkunden momentan verhalten ? *

Trotz schriftlichem Widerspruch gegen diese aufgeführten Verbindungen beharrt die Telekom auf Zahlung des kompletten Betrages. Mittlerweile ist die erste Mahnung da, ich habe jetzt vor zumindest erst den Betrag zu überweisen, der unstrittig ist ( ..weicht auch nicht erheblich von meinen durchschnittlichen letzten Rechnungsbeträgen ab ) und die Differenz bis zu einer Klärung der Rechtslage einzubehalten... 

Kann mir jemand zu diesem Vorgehen raten ? Ich weiß momentan wirklich nicht, wie ich mich gegenüber der Telekom verhalten soll.. 

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, daß ich mittlerweile meine Festplatte komplett formatiert habe, der Rechner selbst kann also nicht mehr als Beweismittel herhalten...

Bin dankbar für Info / Einschätzung !!! Es eilt...


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

@Gast

Es reicht, wenn Du Deinen Beitrag einmal postest. Die diversen Doppel-Postings wurden daher gelöscht.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

*hhm, habe ich auch gerade germerkt...*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> 
> Es reicht, wenn Du Deinen Beitrag einmal postest. Die diversen Doppel-Postings wurden daher gelöscht.
> 
> ...




... tut mir leid, kommt nicht wieder vor ( hoffentlich ), habe ein paar Probleme mich hier einzugewöhnen...


----------



## sascha (2 März 2004)

@Tipoca

Ok. Schau mal hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=104

Da dürfte schon Einiges an Tipps für dich dabei sein.


----------



## Dino (3 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt vor zumindest erst den Betrag zu überweisen, der unstrittig ist



Das musst Du auf jeden Fall tun. Auf keinen Fall (!) nur bei dem Vorhaben belassen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....Auf meiner aktuellen Telekom-Rechnung sind ebenfalls div. Auslandsverbindungen aufgeführt - beginnend mit 00246, Diego Garcia.
> Trotz schriftlichem Widerspruch gegen diese aufgeführten Verbindungen beharrt die Telekom auf Zahlung des kompletten Betrages. Mittlerweile ist die erste Mahnung da, ich habe jetzt vor zumindest erst den Betrag zu überweisen, der unstrittig ist ( ..weicht auch nicht erheblich von meinen durchschnittlichen letzten Rechnungsbeträgen ab ) und die Differenz bis zu einer Klärung der Rechtslage einzubehalten....


Beantworte die Mahnung mit einem deutlichen Widerspruch, unter Erklärung der Nummer und verfahre so, wie bereits selbst angedacht - die Umsetzung der neuen Verfahrensweise bei der T-Com hat sich evtl. mit dem Mahnwesen überschnitten, da solltest du nacharbeiten!


----------

